# start of a b11 sentra ga16de swap



## reeseman1981 (Dec 11, 2011)

here is my donor car 94 sentra with a ga16de and 5 speed thats going into my 84 2 door sentra


----------



## reeseman1981 (Dec 11, 2011)

here is my car getting the swap


----------



## reeseman1981 (Dec 11, 2011)

cant wait to get started


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Looks like the one I got sitting in my driveway! (The 84, that is!)


----------



## reeseman1981 (Dec 11, 2011)

its almost a shame to pull the e16 out it runs so good but fuel injection is going to be fun


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Yeah, I debated popping a GA16DE in mine out of a 95 Sentra a few months back as I had a doner car to do it with, but I just got too much stuff going on to get involved with it right now.


----------



## reeseman1981 (Dec 11, 2011)

well i will keep putting up pics for everybody to see. if anyone has any pointers feel free to post.


----------



## Regibus (Jul 8, 2006)

*interesting...*

I am looking forward to seeing this happen, lotsa pic for sure!

I am looking for a doner car like yours too, as I want to swap a GA16DE into my 1990 B12...


----------



## reeseman1981 (Dec 11, 2011)

ok i got the engine out


----------



## reeseman1981 (Dec 11, 2011)

and i had to make a bracket to run the water pump since i took off the power steering


----------



## reeseman1981 (Dec 11, 2011)

i used the pulley from the a/c belt adjuster it worked great


----------



## reeseman1981 (Dec 11, 2011)

out with the old


----------



## reeseman1981 (Dec 11, 2011)

in with the new well a 94 ga16de


----------



## Regibus (Jul 8, 2006)

awesome, feel free to add some details about the connections required

what did you do about the heater lines?
what about the ECU, are you replacing the entire harness, or just splicing?


----------



## reeseman1981 (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm going to take some better pictures and a video of the swap as soon as I'm all done then I will list everything I had to do to make everything work. I got it to fire today so I should be able to get finished with it tomorrow or the next day I hope. this is my daily driver right now


----------



## reeseman1981 (Dec 11, 2011)

ok here are the pics of my project. let me know what you think. 


all done and running like a champ









i used the factory fuel and fan relay from the 94 sentra









i used the full size radiator from the parts car









here is the bottom radiator mounts off the other car









the only motor mount i had to modify was the front torque mount









this is how i did the two power wires for the ecu on is hot all the time and the other is key on hot









here is the ecu tied up behind the glove box









wire harness through the fire wall on the inside









you can see the wire harness on the outside of the fire wall and the pulley i made to run my water pump belt









relocated the washer fluid tank to the passenger side









here is my fuel pump its off a 87 ford bronco 2 









this is what the shop looks like after a project like this

















and a video
http://s613.photobucket.com/albums/tt214/reeseman1981/sentra/?action=view&current=0656de51.mp4


----------



## reeseman1981 (Dec 11, 2011)

the other thing is you need to have a good wiring diagram to the car the engine came out of. our local library has a online reference guide for auto repair and it had everything i needed for the ecu to wire it and the fuel and fan relays.

DO YOUR RESEARCH BEFORE YOU START A PROJECT LIKE THIS.

I pulled my engine last friday afternoon and drove it out of the shop sunday evening and i got to say it was worth all the hours in the garage. and have some good friends like mine that will hang around till its done. 

for me it took just a few wires to make everything work

two power wires for the ecu one hot all the time and one key on hot
one wire to trip the relay for the fuel pump
one wire for the fan relay so it turn on and off by itself
one wire with key on start power for ecu to make start easier
and one wire for the check engine light if you choose to hook up


----------



## reeseman1981 (Dec 11, 2011)

and ask alot of question if you dont know what to do. I want to thank user b11ga16de for answering everything i threw at him.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

So basically for the wiring, you use the ECU from the new engine connected to all the places on the new engine, sensors,etc, than you need to get constant and switched power to the new ECU, run a wire to the fuel pump relay, a wire for the fan relay, wire for the check engine light and switched power to the new ECU? What about the gauges? do they stay connected the way they were?


----------



## reeseman1981 (Dec 11, 2011)

I left the factory gauges with the factory wiring. The oil pressure sender was the same from 84-94 but the temp was different but I found the 84 sentra with the diesel had the sender that fit into the new motor so I just ordered a new one from the parts store for $13

And the wiring for the new motor I left everything plugged in when I pulled it and just pulled the harness out the firewall so I didn't have to figure out what plug went where
To make it run it only took 3 wires but I wanted the fan and fuel controlled by the ecu
One power with key off, one with key on and one with power in start and one if you want a check engine light


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

so when you pulled the old motor what did you do with the old engine harness?


----------



## reeseman1981 (Dec 11, 2011)

What I didn't use of the old harness I cut off and put in wire loom so it looked good I wanted to make it look like it came in the car that way. Starter wire is stock and I spliced the alternator wire to the newer alternator


----------



## goncalves (Mar 17, 2012)

Do not wait to see it happen, Pier pic for sure! I am looking for doner car as you too, because I GA16DE B12 swap in my 1990 ... :idhitit:


----------



## b11ga16de (Apr 8, 2011)

looks nice its always good to see another b11 with a ga16de and your gona get great fuel economy on my b11 i get 37-39 mpg on freeway thats driving 65 mph


----------



## reeseman1981 (Dec 11, 2011)

That's cool I'm sure I will get good Millage to after I'm done driving like a asshole lol
I'm going to pick up the sr20 throttle body tomorrow and I got a intake cam from a 96 ga16de givin to me yesterday then some exhaust work soon I still have the tiny e16 pipe on it right now


----------



## b11ga16de (Apr 8, 2011)

i was looking at the video your b11 is in really good shape the body minus the door dent


----------



## reeseman1981 (Dec 11, 2011)

I've been looking for a door forever but all I can find is 4 door sentras the closest 2 door one is in southern Oregon for $250


----------



## reeseman1981 (Dec 11, 2011)

Got some stickers made to advertise to the car nerds what I did


----------



## reeseman1981 (Dec 11, 2011)

Sticker on my car


----------



## reeseman1981 (Dec 11, 2011)

Found a tach a friend had he sold it to me for $20


----------



## dc588 (Aug 14, 2007)

nice swap .any more projects ?


----------



## reeseman1981 (Dec 11, 2011)

Just been working on my sentra I have a header and new exhaust going on this Friday should sound good I hope


----------



## b11ga16de (Apr 8, 2011)

last year i sold my original cluster with tach 








this is what i got now








its from the b13 everything works


----------



## reeseman1981 (Dec 11, 2011)

I was going to do that but my parts car had a electric driven speedometer. I got a factory tach cluster from the junkyard but the tach was bad so I guess my $20 tach works for now. I didn't like not knowing how high I was revving my motor


----------



## dc588 (Aug 14, 2007)

b11ga16de said:


> last year i sold my original cluster with tach
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol.I did pretty much the samething in my b12 .


----------



## reeseman1981 (Dec 11, 2011)

Did some exhaust work today. Header 2.25" pipe and a magnaflow muffler


----------



## b11ga16de (Apr 8, 2011)

reeseman1981 said:


> Did some exhaust work today. Header 2.25" pipe and a magnaflow muffler


how does it run with the header how much did you pay for it


----------



## reeseman1981 (Dec 11, 2011)

It runs great after getting the tiny old pipe off. it revs faster then before. The header was $88 on eBay but it didn't fit right it hit the oil pan so I took it to my exhaust guy and it was about $50 to fix it. I would have sent it back but the car is my daily driver and the three bolts that hold the factory pipe to the manifold broke off so I was kinda stuck making it work


----------



## reeseman1981 (Dec 11, 2011)

So I have about 2000 miles on my swap now and still running strong I'm getting between 30-35 miles per gallon. I was driving down the freeway yesterday and buried the speedo in 4th gear didn't realize I was even going that fast. Got to say the swap was worth every penny spent


----------



## reeseman1981 (Dec 11, 2011)

Got some 240 wheels 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## black start (Mar 22, 2013)

hey seeing that you completed the swap could you help me out a bit. I am contemplating installing a ga in my b11 as well but I would like to have some of the details worked out in myhead before i go off and buy stuff 

what modifications were done to get the engine to work in the car. I mean like what mounts, brackets etc you used for both engine and gearbox?was any modification done?

Also, what axels did you use?


----------



## reeseman1981 (Dec 11, 2011)

Ok here is a quick rundown of what I used 

1994 Ga16de 
Engine with complete harness and computer
Clutch and flywheel from ga16. 
Motor mount from ga16
I used the radiator and fan but not necessary stock will work
Fan relay 
Fuel pump relay
One of the heater core hoses. 


Stock on car

Transmission
Starter 
Axles
Tranny mount
One of the heater core hoses(not sure which one)


Other stuff I needed

Fuel pump from a 88 ford bronco 2 it's a inline fuel injection pump ( can use a in tank pump from same car but I didn't want to mess with the gas tank. You can see how I mounted it in the pics I posted)

You can see the front torque mount I had to modify but that's the only mount I had to change 

I started working on my car on a Friday afternoon and drive it out of the garage on Sunday. 

I recommend getting a under hood wiring diagram for what ever your motor came out of that's what I did and it helped a lot 

I get 35 mpg and I don't drive it very nice and will keep up with all the Honda punks aground here

If you have any other questions let me know and I will try to help you as much as I can



Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## black start (Mar 22, 2013)

so let me get this straight. You used your stock e15s gearbox on the ga16de motor and all you had to change was the clutch,pp and flywheel? did it bolt up original or was any other modification done toget the gearbox to work(other than the front torque mount)?

thanks for your help thus far.


----------



## reeseman1981 (Dec 11, 2011)

Mine had the E16 and the stock transmission and starter worked on the ga16 motor all the trans bolts went right on. The ga16 trans has different axle splines so I didn't use it. 

The clutch pp and flywheel were from the ga16de 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## reeseman1981 (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm sure the e15 uses the same transmission 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## black start (Mar 22, 2013)

^hmmm, well when I get this thing started I guess I'll update the thread.

You car looks real decent btw. 

The country where I live (Trinidad and Tobago) we only have the 4 door sedans I think. I have only seen one left hand drive wagon (we use rhd over here), never a 2 door.


----------



## reeseman1981 (Dec 11, 2011)

I would love to have a Rhd but I would never find one here in the states like my car. Did your car come with the rear disk brakes Ive been trying to find a swap but nothing over here so far


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## black start (Mar 22, 2013)

My car did not with rear disc brakes, but it can be done fairly cheap with some fab/machining work. you want to know how?

It involves using the rear disc brake setup from a vehicle with the 4x114.3 bp as well. I plan to use the p11 primera (g20 in the US) rear set up to complete my rear end


----------



## reeseman1981 (Dec 11, 2011)

How do I make that work and what year g20?


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## reeseman1981 (Dec 11, 2011)

I already upgraded my front I used 

96 sentra calipers pads and caliper bracket 

then I used rotors from the diesel 84 sentra to get vented rotors and they bolt right up


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## black start (Mar 22, 2013)

Hmmm, it wouldn't matter what year g20, once its 4x114.3 bp you'll be safe. what you need to do is use your rear drums and machine them done quite a bit till the p11/g20 rear rotors can fit over them. Then you will have to remove the back from the drum assembly by removing the four bolts. You will then have to make an adapter plate to bolt onto the four bolt holes and to hold the caliper.....I have some pics. The pics and work was done by another guy from my country. Man has a real best b11 as well. Big up man like sunnyboi.















































For the front, you can also use b15 spindles with rotors and calipers or you can swap any of the p11,n16, skyline, etc rotors and calipers onto the b15 spindles.

What you need to do, is make a spacer for the b11 ball joint to work on the b15 spindle as the spindle's bore is a bit bigger. You will also have to machine done the part of the spindle where the shock bolts, as it is a bit too thick and finally, you will have to slot the top hole of the shocks (where it bolts to the spindle) about 5/16'' upwards. That's it. it will bolt up easy there...

Will take some pics of this in a bit and post


----------



## reeseman1981 (Dec 11, 2011)

Did you have to get longer wheel studs? And how about the brake Proportion valve did the stock one work ok?


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## b11ga16de (Apr 8, 2011)

reeseman1981 said:


> Did you have to get longer wheel studs? And how about the brake Proportion valve did the stock one work ok?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


how are you doing, reeseman haven't been in here in awhile and i saw this intresting gona try it


----------



## black start (Mar 22, 2013)

yea you could get longer wheel studs to fit those mad fitment rims...

Swap in a g20 2 line MC and all will be well...


----------



## reeseman1981 (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm good b11ga16de this guy has some good info I'm already hunting down parts for the swap the only thing I'm worried about is if my machine shop can cut down my drums but I will find a way lol

Black start- do you have a templet for the mounting plates in the pictures?


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## b11ga16de (Apr 8, 2011)

reeseman1981 said:


> I'm good b11ga16de this guy has some good info I'm already hunting down parts for the swap the only thing I'm worried about is if my machine shop can cut down my drums but I will find a way lol
> 
> Black start- do you have a templet for the mounting plates in the pictures?
> 
> ...


keep me updated


----------



## reeseman1981 (Dec 11, 2011)

I will and take some pics of the swap


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## black start (Mar 22, 2013)

sorry no template


----------



## b11ga16de (Apr 8, 2011)

i was doing some research and the rear rotors for the 96 altima are the same as the ones on a 95 g20 same part number the calipers are not the same they look similar but probably will work too the altima lug nut pattern is the same as the b11


----------



## b11ga16de (Apr 8, 2011)

black start said:


> sorry no template


hey black start how are you doing do you have more pics


----------



## black start (Mar 22, 2013)

you could use almost any nissan rear caliper and rotor combination but the rotor must be 4x114.3bp. If the rotors are 5 hole then you must have them redrilled to 4 hole.

Once you have a pair of calipers and rotors to work, thats when the measurement starts. If you get the spindles with rear disc brakes that you are putting on, you need to take measurements from that spindle and take measurements from your new b11 hub and calculate the values that you need for the dimensions of the adapter plate. Its not that hard.

yes the 96 altima is what we call the u13 bluebird here. The calipers and rotors from that are the same as the p10 primera over here(google nissan p10 to see what car I am speaking off)

It is advisable to get complete rear spindles do that you can get measurements from them....





Anybody could link me up with a wiring diagram and an ecu pin out for a sr20det from the w11 avenir 99-01. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## reeseman1981 (Dec 11, 2011)

ok i got all my parts i need to do the rear disk swap



and i cut the bulk of the drum off with a plasma cutter


so now just to get the hub machined down tomorrow to fit the rotor over it


----------



## black start (Mar 22, 2013)

where the hand brakes cables?


----------



## reeseman1981 (Dec 11, 2011)

Did not know I needed them I thought I could make mine work


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## black start (Mar 22, 2013)

Alright, I guess you'll be using cable crimps then?


----------



## black start (Mar 22, 2013)

I need a ga15de wiring diagram asap....need it to use for tomorrow...any help will be appreciated...


----------



## reeseman1981 (Dec 11, 2011)

here are some updated pics of my car. its still running like a champ and im getting 35 miles per gallon


----------



## sunnycoupe (Jan 15, 2003)

Definitely going to look into a GA16DE swap on mine.


----------



## SENTEKS (Jun 6, 2015)

reeseman1981 said:


> I already upgraded my front I used
> 
> 96 sentra calipers pads and caliper bracket
> 
> ...


So you used only bracket from 96 sentra , or caliper entirely ?


----------



## 86sonny (11 mo ago)

reviving this post! I noticed OP is from washington and so am I, Tacoma area. I recently acquired my dads b11 86 sentra and I am wanting to do this same swap. OP I have tons of questions.


----------

